# Mahogany Woodgrained Family Room



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This project was done over 10 years ago using Powdered Pigments and Oil....3 layers in total... It was previously Oak. All the Grain was filled,then primed... Basecoated...and Grained... 3 coats of Oil Poly to finish.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust]


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice work Michael!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang that stuff looks good! Too bad they didn't do the white doors that same color, would have blended perfectly.

Awesome job!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

scottjr said:


> Nice work Michael!


Thanks Scott !

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Dang that stuff looks good! Too bad they didn't do the white doors that same color, would have blended perfectly.
> 
> Awesome job!


Thank You Woodcoyote.... Even Clients spend Thousands.... They sometimes Don't / Won't. Go the Extra Inch........ Help...


Michael Tust


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

michael tust said:


> This project was done over 10 years ago using Powdered Pigments and Oil....3 layers in total... It was previously Oak. All the Grain was filled,then primed... Basecoated...and Grained... 3 coats of Oil Poly to finish.
> 
> Michael Tust


G'day Michael 

Nice work


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Thank You Woodcoyote.... Even Clients spend Thousands.... They sometimes Don't / Won't. Go the Extra Inch........ Help...
> 
> 
> Michael Tust



Yeah tell me about it. I'm dealing with some people right now that are starting to grumble about 'upgrades' and charges.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Michael
> 
> Nice work


Thanks..... Mate,



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Yeah tell me about it. I'm dealing with some people right now that are starting to grumble about 'upgrades' and charges.


Oh....you mean...I want a BMW.... But only want to spend the money for a VW ..... We always have trouble with the Cheap People.... 


Michael Tust


----------



## Hayespaints (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking good


----------

